# MING Pouches



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​
Recently few asked pouches for there Dankung style shooters, here is the results of it. Introducing new "MING" pouches. This will be soon available for sale on vendor's forum (currently vendor package function is not working for me. waiting for reply from Aaron)

​​​​


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice! Like them!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

These look great!


----------



## Josh16 (Aug 26, 2013)

They look awesome !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ming pouches are available for sale now http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23236-eshot-leather-pouches/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

awesome ! someday i will try one to see how it works for me, but im a single tube shooter, i need more tubing :sorry:


----------

